# Need help on incubating Redfoot Egg



## poh1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Today found an egg in my redfoot enclose. i have an incubator but how much vermiculite and water should i put in the box before i put into the incubator?
What temperature and humility should i set? thanks in advance!


----------



## zman7590 (Jun 26, 2013)

u want the vermiculite wet enough so if you squeeze it there wont be water coming out. just damp not drenched.


----------



## RPG (Jun 30, 2013)

I have incubated almost every kind of egg...chickens, ducks, pheasants, qual....gecko, monitor eggs....and i have a pair of yellow-foot tortoises and my female just layed a clutch of 14 eggs, and have never done this until now. im about 1 month into the process and have done tons of research and call on past experience, so if you want to do it as effectively and reliable as possible...i would recommend buying a hovabator...obviously without the egg rotator...but i just put non-fertilized top soil that was damp when i bought it, placed the eggs semi-covered....and put a water dish in there to keep a humidity of about 75% as a low and about 85% as a high...the temp is at a constant 84-87 degrees....and no complaints, i have a black-light which i have been using for candeling my eggs...literally cant get a better light or look into the egg and of the 14....9 of the eggs are healthy and progressing perfectly, all are chalking or turning white from the rosy/pink color they were when first laid, others developing a little slower and there might be one or two that arent fertile...but still hopeful...i was literally where you were 1 months ago...would love to help you through it...when im home ill have to send you some photos of what i go going on


----------



## apromann4 (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-52143.html

Have you read this? Try to pm some admin

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


----------

